

The punishment was death by stoning. The crime? Having a mobile phone - dhruvbird
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/politics/special-report-the-punishment-was-death-by-stoning-the-crime-having-a-mobile-phone-8846585.html

======
L4mppu
"They are using Twitter and other social media..."

And it will never lead to anything.

